
Redner – A differentiable Monte Carlo path tracer - sytelus
https://github.com/BachiLi/redner
======
317070
This is a duplicate from:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18430829](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18430829)

------
loa-in-backup
I understand this allows me to ask any rendered pixel what contributed to it's
color in detail?

~~~
beagle3
IIUC, yes, but even more so - it allows you to fit a rendered image to an
existing one by doing a gradient descent along the pixel errors along the
parameter space.

